# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي تهنئة وتبريكات :  تهنئة بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم ==كل عام وانتم بخير ==

## GSM-AYA

*اللهم بارك لنا في شعبان وبلغنا رمضان* *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ماهي الا أيام قلائل، حتى تكتمل دورة الفلك ويشرق على الدنيا هلال شهر رمضان المبارك  بمناسبة حلول شهر الرحمة ،، شهر الغفران ،، شهر التوبة ،، شهر التقرب الى الله  وبهده المناسبة تتقدم ادارة منتدى  4gsmmaroc بتهنئة الجميع من مشرفين ومراقبين واداريين وكل الاعضاء    وجميع مسلمي العالم باكمله  انه رمضان الذي تهفو اليه النفوس المؤمنين وتطلع شوقآ لبلوغه لتنتظم في جامعته الكبرى التي تفتح
أبوابها في عام لتستقبل افواج الصائمين من كل أرجاء المعمورة
سنستقبل رمضان بعد أيام ليعيد للقلوب صفاءها ولنفوس اشراقها ولضمائر نقاءها .بعدما
تكدرت بفتن الحياة وزحام الدنيا وتلوثت بالنزوات العابرة والشهوات العارمة فجاء رمضان
ليبعثها من رقاد ويوقظها من سبات
كنا بالآمس نودع شهر رمضان الماضي وكأن صفحاته قد طويت قبل أيام واليوم
نستقبله  بعد مرورعام
عام مضى ذهبت لذته وبقيت تبعته نسيت أفراحه وأتراحه وبقيت حسناته وسيئاته  
أمنية غالية كان يتمناها النبي(ص) ويسأل ربه أن يبلغه اياها انها نعمة بلوغ شهر رمضان
فقد ورد عنه أنه (ص)كان يقول( اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان وبلغنا رمضان)
ابشر نفسي وابشركم بقرب مجيئ الشهرالكريم
كم كان الرسول(ص) يبشر اصحابه فيقول :
(( اتاكم رمضان شهر مبارك فرض الله عزو جل عليكم صيامه تفتح فيه ابواب السماء
وتغلق فيه ابواب الجحيم وتغل فيه مرده الشياطين...))   
ذلك الشهر الذي هو من افضل الشهور
تتنزل فيه الرحمات
وتغفر فيه الذنوب والسيئات 
وتفتح فيه ابواب الجنان
ويزين الله كل يوم جنته لعباده المومنين 
وتغلق فيه ابواب النيران
وتصفد فيه الشياطين 
فيه ليلة خير من الف شهر
شهر تضاعف فيه الحسنات 
ولله عتقاء من النار وذلك كل ليلة من رمضان 
فاللهم سلمنا الى رمضان وسلم رمضان لنا 
 قال تعالى: 
((قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ الَّهِ إِنَّ الَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ)) 
فسارعوا الى التوبة والعزيمة الصادقة على اغتنام الشهر
وعمارة اوقاته بالاعمال الصالحة اهمه المحافظة على الصلوات الخمس والصيام
ولكثر من النوافل من قيام وصيام وصدقة وتلاوة للقران وتفطير الصائمين والدعاء
وغيرها كثيرمن ابواب الخير ..... 
فاللهم بلغنا رمضان وفقنا لصيامه وقيامه برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله واصحابه اجمعين.*

----------


## hassan riach

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ    *شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ*   *مِّنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَن*  *كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللّهُ* *بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُواْ الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُواْ* *اللّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ*   *بمناسبة* *حلول* *شهر* الرحمه ،، *شهر* الغفران ،، *شهر* التوبة ،، *شهر* التقرب الى الله كل عام وانتم بخير  و*رمضان* كريم لنا وللأمة الاسلامية ان شاء الله عز وجل

----------


## mohamed73

كل عام وانتم بخير  تقبل الله منا ومنكم  صالح الأعمال

----------


## seffari

كل عام وانتم بخير  تقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## narosse27

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## 4gsmmaroc



----------


## امير الصمت

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *كل عام وانتم بخير  ........                                               تقبل الله منا ومنكم*

----------


## EZEL

*كل عام وأنتم بألف خير*

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker



----------


## Fannan1

رمضان كريم  وكل عام والجميع بالف خير

----------


## DARIFBS

كل عام والامة العربية والاسلامية بخير

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

كل عام وانتم بخيييييير

----------


## salinas

كل عام وانتم بخير   تقبل الله منا ومنكم   صالح الأعمال

----------

